
MacOS Sierra Tidbits: Apple File System, RAID Support, and More - protomyth
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/06/14/macos-sierra-tidbits/
======
protomyth
"Apple has removed the Gatekeeper option to allow apps to be downloaded from
"anywhere" by default in System Preferences > Security & Privacy, resulting in
a warning dialog when you attempt to open an app from an unidentified
developer. "Mac App Store" and "Mac App Store and identified developers"
remain selectable."

This is not good.

